# Upper fender chrome?



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys, fairly new to the forum but got a question for you. I have a 66 Tempest Custom I'm trying to finish up and it has the upper chrome pieces ( see pic) anyway got into a discussion with an older gentleman the other day and he was trying to tell me that all Tempest came with it? I thought he was full of crap but hey, I've been wrong before. Anyone know how frequently these were added and to what?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that have a rubber back and glued on with double sided tape? Or what?


----------



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

No, it's got body clips underneath and snaps on. I've seen it on a few other cars but not many, I'm guessing you haven't seen many either then?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, Dave how does it feel not to be full of crap! How much older was he??? The 66's were like the 64's which I am a more familiar with. Anyway in the Tempest there was the standard series 233 then the custom series 235. You have a custom and the thin molding was part of the custom package but did not come to the standard series.
Rukee, holes were drilled all along the length of the side to attach these moldings with clips. So a standard Tempest fender would work better as a replacement fender for a GTO. LES


----------



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks FNG, it actually feels good to not be full of it! I wonder what the difference in production volume is between the two series?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have NEVER seen that


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Per The Standard Catalog of PONTIAC 1926-1995........ 43,753 standards were made and 96,659 customs were made. Your 66 looks good how about a few more Pics... Les


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I remember that moulding from the "old days"....hardly see it any more. There was a guy who had a really chromed out GTO on e-bay last year. He had added those to his goat, it looked cool but also made it look "Tempestular"


----------



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Les, I've added some more pics in my profile as well.. I've still got a ways to go on it but slowly getting there.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

mine is a custom and had that trim. the fenders had big oval holes for the clips but the doors and quarters have weld on studs. i welded the holes up but still have the studs for now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> mine is a custom and had that trim. the fenders had big oval holes for the clips but the doors and quarters have weld on studs. i welded the holes up but still have the studs for now.


You gunna put those molding back on?


----------



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the look with the molding, helps make it a little different.. which for me is a good thing


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> You gunna put those molding back on?


no, i liked them buy they are in bad shape. not worth it to me to get them fixed. plus i have moved about 5 times since i took them off and i cant find the long ones for the quarters. :willy:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

mine is the burgandy one. still looked like that when i got ahold of it.


----------



## Daves66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats cool, I like it man


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I am going to have to retract my post I, I have seen that and funny enough on my car heres a couple of shots from when my brother first bought the car, in my defense I did not see it in person


----------

